# Plasma cutter and the kitty



## Janderso (Dec 16, 2019)

My wife asked me if I can make metal art for the yard.
I got nothing on you Ulma Doc, This is not yard art.
It turned out pretty good for my first attempt. IMHO
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think a crow or quail might be something to work on next.
Quick and easy.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2019)

Are old Cub Cadets considered metal art for the yard ?


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 16, 2019)

LOL
Looks like my cat Jeff


----------



## Janderso (Dec 16, 2019)

LOL,
I had a tough time with the head, (what's a cat's head look like?)
I need to flatten the nose a bit


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 16, 2019)

I think you got the body proportions just right,  and some cat's muzzles are kinda pointy like that- looks fine to me


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2019)

Pretty cool. I was kinda expecting coming into this thread to say "poor kitty" judging by the thread title. Glad that's not the case.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 16, 2019)

here's a few profiles for you..


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Cats head;


----------

